# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Các ký hiệu phần tử trong máy cnc

## haianhelectric

Do em mới gia nhập môn cnc này nên khi thiết kế không biết đâu mà lần, thường thì nó có tiêu chuẩn quốc tế hóa và thường viết tắt bằng các chữ cái đầu của cụm từ, để đọc bản vẽ về mạch điện dễ dàng hơn, chuyên nghiệp hơn, hội nhập với thế giới. CNCPROVN phải đúng nghĩa là "PRO", anh em sau này tiến tới sản xuất chuyên nghiệp chứ không nặng chữ "DIY", nếu sau này sản phẩm có thương hiệu thì bản vẽ phải được tiêu chuẩn, tây nó nhìn vào nó không cười là thành công rồi. Em nhớ có rất nhiều doanh nghiệp lớn mà máy móc có thương hiệu hẳn hoi, tốt vẫn bị đuổi về từ vòng gửi xe chỉ vì thiếu chuyên nghiệp. Ở đây mỗi thành viên cần góp ý, sưu tầm đưa lên, em sẽ tổng kết và đưa lên trang đầu, cụ thể có các danh mục sau:
- Ký hiệu các công tắc, thiết bị đóng cắt .
- Ký hiệu các phần tử điều khiển.
- Qui chuẩn bản vẽ.
- Tên gọi các thiết bị đo lường điều khiển.
- Bố trí đấu dây và thiết bị điều khiển..
Còn nữa ai biết thì thêm vào nhé.
Em có ví dụ minh họa thế này ( cái này là qui chuẩn dung cho máy phát điện)
*1.Ký hiệu các công tắc, thiết bị đóng cắt dùng trong máy phát điện* 
Switch- Công tắc
Symbol- Ký hiệu	Description- Mô tả
23	Water temperature sensing switch
        Công tắc cảm biến nhiệt độ nước
63Q	Oil pressure gauge switch
        Công tắc áp suất dầu bôi trơn
26W	Coolant temperature switch
        Công tắc nhiệt độ nước
12	Overspeed switch
        Công tắc vượt tốc
LS	Micro switch
        Công tắc siêu nhỏ
14	Low speed switch
        Công tắc tốc độ chậm
33F	Oil level switch
        Công tắc mức dầu bôi trơn
33W	Water lever switch
        Công tắc mức nước
FFS	Fuel filter abnormity switch
        Công tắc lọc nhiên liệu có vấn đề
LFS	Oil filter abnormity switch
        Công tắc lọc dầu bôi trơn có vấn đề
AFS	Air filter abnormity switch
        Công tắc lọc khí có vấn đề
TG	Toggle switch
        Công tắc dảo chiều
PB	Puss button switch
        Nút ấn
CS	Cam select switch
        Chuyển mạch lựa chọn
AS	Ammeter change - over switch
        Chuyển mạch lựa chọn dòng điện các pha
VS	Voltage phase selection switch
        Chuyển mạch lựa chọ điện áp các pha
KS	Knife switch
        Cầu dao
CB	Circuit breaker
        Áp tô mát
ACB	Air circuit breaker
        Máy cắt không khí
VCB	Vacuum circuit breaker 
        Máy cắt chân không
OCB	Oil circuit breaker
        Máy cắt dùng dầu
ABB	Air blast circuit breaker
        Máy cắt điện dung khí nén
MCCB	Moduled Case Circuit Breaker
        Áp tô mát khối có dòng định mức >100A
MCB	Miniature Circuit Breaker
        Áp tô mát khối có dòng định mức <100A
SW	Switch
        Công tắc
ELB	Earth leakage breaker
        Áp tô mát bảo vệ dòng dò
GCB	Gas circuit breaker
         Máy cắt điện kiểu thổi khí
MC	Electromagnetic contactor
        công tắc tơ
YDS	Y-△starter
         Kiểu nối sao tam giác
*2. Ký hiệu các phần tử /điều khiển dùng trong máy phát điện*
Deivce- Thiết bị
Symbol- Ký hiệu	Description- Mô tả
SM	Start-up motor
        Mô tơ khởi động (Củ đề)
88	Start-up motor auxiliary magnet
        le đề ( Rơ le cóc) 50A-300A.
5S	Suspension magnet
        Rơ le phụ để đóng cắt rơ le cóc (20-50A)
ALT	Electric charging generator
        Máy phát nạp
REG	Charging controller
        Điều khiển nạp
GL	Preheating indicating lamp
        Đèn báo sấy
GP	Preheating plug
        Ổ cắn sấy
OPH	Oil preheating heater
        Bộ sấy dầu
WPH	Coolant preheating heater
        Bộ sấy nước
SH	Space Heater
        Bộ sấy không khí ( trong tủ hoặc trong đầu phát điện)
AVR	Automatic voltage regulator
        Bộ tự động điều chỉnh điện áp
SHT	Voltage break coil
        Cuộn dây ngắt điện áp
TG	Speed detecting generator
        Bộ bảo vệ tốc độ máy phát
PMG	Permanent magnet generator
        Máy phát điện nam châm vĩnh cửu ( dùng cho AVR)
SG	Synchronization generator
        Thiết bị hòa đồng bộ máy phát
EX	Exciter
        Kích từ
MPU	Magnet pick-up
        Đầu đo tốc độ
ACT	Actuator
        Cơ cấu chấp hành để tăng giảm lượng nhiên liệu
PM	Parallel module
        Mô đun vận hành song song ( chế độ hòa đồng bộ)
VR	Voltage regulator
        Biến trở điều chỉnh điện áp
FR	Frequency regulator
        Biến trở điều  chỉnh tần số
PTT	Voltage test terminal
        Điểm kiểm tra điện áp
CTT	Current test terminal
        Điểm kiểm tra dòng điện
OPM	Speed control motor
        Bộ điều khiển tốc độ bằng mô tơ
CT	Current transformer
        Máy biến dòng
ZCT	Zero-phase-sequence current-transformer
        Biến áp dùng để kiểm tra mức so sánh điểm không- pha- thứ 
         tự pha- dòng điện ( Hòa đồng bộ)
CLX	Reactor
        Cuộn kháng
C	Condenser
        Tụ điện
RF	Rectifier
        Bộ chỉnh lưu
R	Resistance
        Điện trở
Ar	Main generator armature wiring
        Dây quấn phần ứng máy phát điện chính
Fg	Main generator field winding
        Cuộn dây phần cảm máy phát điện chính
ExAr	Exciter armature winding
        Cuộn dây phần ứng máy phát kích thích ( máy phát phụ)
ExFg	Exciter field winding
        Cuộn dây phần cảm máy phát kích thích ( máy phát phụ)
CON	Sub ouput plug soket (connection)
        Đầu nối dây
*Bắt đầu nhé mọi người..*

----------

anhcos, CKD, hungdn, imechavn, Nam CNC, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## newbieCNC

Góp vui với bác: CNC Đíc sần nơ ri

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCDictionary.htm

http://microsystemsgeorgia.com/cnc.htm

----------

anhcos, haianhelectric, hungdn, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## solero

Em thấy bác để như trên khó theo dõi quá. Em cho lại vào bảng để mọi người dễ nhìn.
Bác cho em hỏi các ký hiệu như 23, 62Q... là do bác tự quy ước hay có một quy chuẩn chung nào đó. Nếu có bác có thể cho mọi người xem quy chuẩn đó không ạ?

*1. Ký hiệu các công tắc, thiết bị đóng cắt dùng trong máy phát điện 
*

*Ký hiệu*
*Mô tả*

SW
Switch
Công tắc

23
Water temperature sensing switch
Công tắc cảm biến nhiệt độ nước

63Q
Oil pressure gauge switch
Công tắc áp suất dầu bôi trơn

26W
Coolant temperature switch
Công tắc nhiệt độ nước

12
Overspeed switch
Công tắc vượt tốc

LS
Micro switch
Công tắc siêu nhỏ

14
Low speed switch
Công tắc tốc độ chậm

33F
Oil level switch
Công tắc mức dầu bôi trơn

33W
Water lever switch
Công tắc mức nước

FFS
Fuel filter abnormity switch
Công tắc lọc nhiên liệu có vấn đề

LFS
Oil filter abnormity switch
Công tắc lọc dầu bôi trơn có vấn đề

AFS
Air filter abnormity switch
Công tắc lọc khí có vấn đề

TG
Toggle switch
Công tắc dảo chiều

PB
Puss button switch
Nút ấn

CS
Cam select switch
Chuyển mạch lựa chọn

AS
Ammeter change - over switch
Chuyển mạch lựa chọn dòng điện các pha

VS
Voltage phase selection switch
Chuyển mạch lựa chọ điện áp các pha

KS
Knife switch
Cầu dao

CB
Circuit breaker
Áp tô mát

ACB
Air circuit breaker
Máy cắt không khí

VCB
Vacuum circuit breaker
Máy cắt chân không

OCB
Oil circuit breaker
Máy cắt dùng dầu

ABB
Air blast circuit breaker
Máy cắt điện dung khí nén

MCCB
Moduled Case Circuit Breaker
Áp tô mát khối có dòng định mức >100A

MCB
Miniature Circuit Breaker
Áp tô mát khối có dòng định mức <100A

SW
Switch
Công tắc

ELB
Earth leakage breaker
Áp tô mát bảo vệ dòng dò

GCB
Gas circuit breaker
Máy cắt điện kiểu thổi khí

MC
Electromagnetic contactor
công tắc tơ

YDS
Y-△starter
Kiểu nối sao tam giác





*2. Ký hiệu các phần tử /điều khiển dùng trong máy phát điện*

*Ký hiệu*
*Mô tả*

SM
Start-up motor
Mô tơ khởi động (Củ đề)

88
Start-up motor auxiliary magnet
le đề (Rơ le cóc) 50A-300A.

5S
Suspension magnet
Rơ le phụ để đóng cắt rơ le cóc (20-50A)

ALT
Electric charging generator
Máy phát nạp

REG
Charging controller
Điều khiển nạp

GL
Preheating indicating lamp
Đèn báo sấy

GP
Preheating plug
Ổ cắn sấy

OPH
Oil preheating heater
Bộ sấy dầu

WPH
Coolant preheating heater
Bộ sấy nước

SH
Space Heater
Bộ sấy không khí (trong tủ hoặc trong đầu phát điện)

AVR
Automatic voltage regulator
Bộ tự động điều chỉnh điện áp

SHT
Voltage break coil
Cuộn dây ngắt điện áp

TG
Speed detecting generator
Bộ bảo vệ tốc độ máy phát

PMG
Permanent magnet generator
Máy phát điện nam châm vĩnh cửu (dùng cho AVR)

SG
Synchronization generator
Thiết bị hòa đồng bộ máy phát

EX
Exciter
Kích từ

MPU
Magnet pick-up
Đầu đo tốc độ

ACT
Actuator
Cơ cấu chấp hành để tăng giảm lượng nhiên liệu

PM
Parallel module
Mô đun vận hành song song (chế độ hòa đồng bộ)

VR
Voltage regulator
Biến trở điều chỉnh điện áp

FR
Frequency regulator
Biến trở điều chỉnh tần số

PTT
Voltage test terminal
Điểm kiểm tra điện áp

CTT
Current test terminal
Điểm kiểm tra dòng điện

OPM
Speed control motor
Bộ điều khiển tốc độ bằng mô tơ

CT
Current transformer
Máy biến dòng

ZCT
Zero-phase-sequence current-transformer
Biến áp dùng để kiểm tra mức so sánh điểm không- pha- thứ tự pha- dòng điện (hòa đồng bộ)

CLX
Reactor
Cuộn kháng

C
Condenser
Tụ điện

RF
Rectifier
Bộ chỉnh lưu

R
Resistance
Điện trở

Ar
Main generator armature wiring
Dây quấn phần ứng máy phát điện chính

Fg
Main generator field winding
Cuộn dây phần cảm máy phát điện chính

ExAr
Exciter armature winding
Cuộn dây phần ứng máy phát kích thích (máy phát phụ)

ExFg
Exciter field winding
Cuộn dây phần cảm máy phát kích thích (máy phát phụ)

CON
Sub ouput plug soket (connection)
Đầu nối dây

----------

CKD, haianhelectric, hungdn, Nam CNC, thronerush

----------


## haianhelectric

Ký hiệu nó chuẩn chung rồi 23, 62Q..., Anh; Pháp; Nhật; Hàn; Mỹ.. đều dung chung cả, ngoại trừ một số nước thôi.Ồ mà sao bạn vẽ được cái khung ấy nhỉ, thêm về mã màu dây để phân biệt nữa, ví dụ:

----------

imechavn

----------


## haianhelectric

Mọi người ai biết thì tham gia nào..

----------

